# They are schooled up today



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Went fishing for a couple of hours today and got several fish. The best were 2-3 lbs. Dinks were on jerkbaits, and the bigger fish wanted a finesse jig. Here's a couple that were caught on jigs.



















When I caught the first one, it had a "buddy" with it. The other fish was the same size and followed all way to the shore.

When I was pulling in the second fish, I saw 8-10 of similar sized bass following it like he was a cult leader. After I released the fish, they stayed in front of me for several minutes and I caught two more with the jig. Crazy!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I knew I could talk you into throwin' a JignPig. Ha Ha! 

Good fish! Good catch by a great angler. 

Hey Dave. Check out my SouthEastern post. I caught a biggun' the other day.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> I knew I could talk you into throwin' a JignPig. Ha Ha!
> 
> Good fish! Good catch by a great angler.
> 
> Hey Dave. Check out my SouthEastern post. I caught a biggun' the other day.


Hahaha! Yeah - sometimes I give in. 

They wanted it on the fall today. If it was in the strike zone, they REALLY took it. If it came past them on the bottom, they picked it up and dropped it. That's the first time I've caught a jig fish on that rod...and #6 FC.

Yeah - that fish you caught was a fatty.


----------

